# What do you call this ??



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In the field or supply house what is the term you use for this part ??

I call it a spud


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

adjustable tail peice the spud is the brass peice that comes with wc or urinal


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well there is your answer


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

revenge said:


>


I would call that #29.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I've always called it the valve nipple. The spud's in the china.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Well there is your answer


I know the manufactures term for it but I want to know what the slang terms are for it. !! I asked a mod to put a poll one here because I don't know how from my phone. 

What do you call it os ??


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

h551-a they are cheaper at morrisons


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I would call that #29.


Smart as. Really what do you call it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I know the manufactures term for it but I want to know what the slang terms are for it. !! I asked a mod to put a poll one here because I don't know how from my phone.
> 
> What do you call it os ??


I would call it a god dam nipple thing from a flushometer valve... You know that piece that goes into there


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

tail piece


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd say I need the chrome nipple with the o ring seal on the end for flush valve. 

If you can get then longer ? Can you get the shorter??


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i wouldnt know why you would need it shorter if you can shove it all in the valve flush with the nut


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I'd say I need the chrome nipple with the o ring seal on the end for flush valve.
> 
> If you can get then longer ? Can you get the shorter??


No. The factory one makes ul all the way !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

justme said:


> tail piece


Knew what your answer would be already. Lmao.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Smart as. Really what do you call it


:jester::laughing:

I really would. To me a spud is the brass fitting that seals the toilet/urinal. There are too many names for things and it could get confusing. I pull an exploded pic and email it with the part numbers I want.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes the spud is the part ont the future that the vacuum breaker tube goes into. But idk why I was told this is a spud / spud nipple !!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh. Ya guess you can. I missed a rough in. I got it to close. Had to brake 2 ta 21/2" of tile to scoot the water stub out. I don't set that many of them. I have to figure out the measurements over every time


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

I just call it supply nipple standard size or + size up to I think 5 1/16 and stock is like 2 ? don't know it's close


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> Oh. Ya guess you can. I missed a rough in. I got it to close. Had to brake 2 ta 21/2" of tile to scoot the water stub out. I don't set that many of them. I have to figure out the measurements over every time


4 3/4 from center or fixture to center of water line look at walls to see what side it's on always stub out on wall side so handle is on other side this might b something u already know well here it is again LOL


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

4 3/4 copper to ctr of flange if my memory is correct plumber 911


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> 4 3/4 from center or fixture to center of water line look at walls to see what side it's on always stub out on wall side so handle is on other side this might b something u already know well here it is again LOL


And 11 3/4 from top of fixture to center of


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I rough in at 4 1/2". I like a bit if play


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I usually hit the few I do. But I blew that one it sucked. Huge tiles set diamond pattern. It sucks if you do it every now and then. Tanks for the measurements


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Yea I agree with that a stock nipple will due like 41/4 to 51/4 something like that C to C


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I usually hit the few I do. But I blew that one it sucked. Huge tiles set diamond pattern. It sucks if you do it every now and then. Tanks for the measurements


Here's the play u have with standard nipple


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Rcplumber said:


> Here's the play u have with standard nipple


It strokes the shaft... :laughing:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've always called it the valve nipple. The spud's in the china.


Yep...



OldSchool said:


> I would call it a god dam nipple thing from a flushometer valve... You know that piece that goes into there


Were you at the counter when I was asking for it rofl.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> It strokes the shaft... :laughing:


O boy. The burn of the nite !!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you could use an offset outlet tube


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Oh. Ya guess you can. I missed a rough in. I got it to close. Had to brake 2 ta 21/2" of tile to scoot the water stub out. I don't set that many of them. I have to figure out the measurements over every time


If you are doing wall mount carriers then if you rough the center of your water stub out to the outside edge of the carrier 5/8 all thread then you'll be right every time.

Also like they said its 4 3/4 on flush valve types whether they are floor mount or wall mount makes no difference. Urinal and water closets are the same.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Thank you


No ... Thank you


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok so I'm the only one that calls it a spud?? And why is my tool to remove it called a spud buddy ??
I don't get it. I guess tail piece buddy. Is to long if name.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok so I'm the only one that calls it a spud?? And why is my tool to remove it called a spud buddy ??
> I don't get it. I guess tail piece buddy. Is to long if name.


If it's a inside wrench it would be a spud wrench


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Got definition #3


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

You know how it is tx. People call things whatever they want or whatever they were taught to call it. You are probably correct on the term but that's just not what most know it by. 

Hell go ask a tool store for a spud wrench and you'll prolly get 3 or 4 different kinds ya know.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a thingy magiger. That goes in the dilly whopper


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> If it's a inside wrench it would be a spud wrench


I use a crescent on it. Notice the definition I posted. I'm sticking with spud nipple unless I'm in here I don't want to get reamed lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> It's a thingy magiger. That goes in the dilly whopper


And the hooter valve


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Slang words 
Pookie ??
Duck butter/ gorilla snot
Flauging tool


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Whiskey stick ??=


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pot licker


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Your mother has a wooden leg with a kickstand...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I come on. I know y'all can guess


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I come on. I know y'all can guess


I didn't realize you wanted us to guess any thing ... I though you were naming plumbing parts


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cock hole cover=?


First time I was sent after this I said no way and I asking for that. Ur screwing with me. But it's the term for it here
Ua I know ur gonna throw ur joke out ther but tell me what the part is !!


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Good trick to put on new Bs is get some of that blueberry pipe lube open it have them smell it and cram it to their nose


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I didn't realize you wanted us to guess any thing ... I though you were naming plumbing parts


What is pooky ?? I don't know pot licker? Ladle maybe ??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What is pooky ?? I don't know pot licker? Ladle maybe ??


Pot licker is some one from Texas that licks the toilet bowl


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rcplumber said:


> Good trick to put on new Bs is get some of that blueberry pipe lube open it have them smell it and cram it to their nose


Ouch


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Pot licker is some one from Texas that licks the toilet bowl


Not me. I just eat the cookies from the urinals.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Pot licker is some one from Texas that licks the toilet bowl


LMOA !!!!!! Good one os


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You got a little on your nose okie !!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ran out of gum


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You found you last piece under ther??


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

gettinit said:


> i would call that #29.


lmao


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not me. I just eat the cookies from the urinals.


Not cookies breath mints


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Rcplumber said:


> Not cookies breath mints


I thought they were cakes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I thought they were cakes.


Callem what you want. I like to dip them in some sizzle Yum


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

regular or hairy breathe mints?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Slang words
> Pookie ??
> Duck butter/ gorilla snot
> Flauging tool


The gorilla snot some call it elephant c... You get the gist.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> The gorilla snot some call it elephant c... You get the gist.


Roofing tar
Ty seal lube
Hammer 
Whiskey stick is a level


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I call all lubricant Pookie lol

Roofing tar
Ty seal lube
That black stuff they use on hub cast iron.
Insulation white pookie stuff lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not here. Pooky is roofing tar snot, gorilla or any animal is Ty seal lube 

What about a cock hole cover. What is that. Is that a regional term ???


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Only cockhole covers I have used are on 4 hole kitchen sinks and the faucet has no spray. You use a cockhole cover to plug the 4th hole.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. First time I was sent to buy one I said no way I'm falling for that one. !! Lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yep. First time I was sent to buy one I said no way I'm falling for that one. !! Lol


I can't remember who said it here, but I'm patiently waiting for a chance to send someone to the house for some falopian tubing...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

If you have kids or sex Ed u should know that one. The cast iron pipe stretchers are a big one down here. Or. Off plumbing is snipe hunting go in the woods with two sticks tapping them together and when the snipe comes out you throw a bag over it. Snipe is a small bird and ther not any here in tx.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Go get me a 5 gallon bucket of Steam and hurry up kid . Lol


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> If you have kids or sex Ed u should know that one. The cast iron pipe stretchers are a big one down here. Or. Off plumbing is snipe hunting go in the woods with two sticks tapping them together and when the snipe comes out you throw a bag over it. Snipe is a small bird and ther not any here in tx.


There aren't any, anywhere. Snipe is an extinct bird. That's the whole joke,


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> There aren't any, anywhere. Snipe is an extinct bird. That's the whole joke,


I had that trick pulled on me when I got serious in hunting


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> There aren't any, anywhere. Snipe is an extinct bird. That's the whole joke,


I use to think that to. Someone really does go snipe hunting !! Lol


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

That part is called the tailpiece by Sloan. It threads into the valve body and connects to the control stop.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

True. But note the definition of a spud Slang words what a pita


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> There aren't any, anywhere. *Snipe is an extinct bird.* That's the whole joke,


No their not, I have killed & eaten hundreds of them. :yes:

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=226205


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I use to think that to. Someone really does go snipe hunting !! Lol


They actually taste pretty good. 
Beats the hell out of a Spoonie or a Gadwell.


----------

